# textfeldgröße



## Luda (22. September 2003)

hallo ich habe in eine tabelle ein textfeld eingefügt.
da max. 3 buchstaben in dieses feld eingegeben werden, soll es auch nur so groß sein. kann man die größe eines textfeldes ändern mit width geht es nicht. oder muß ich eine alternative zum textfeld nehmen?
mfg
luda


----------



## danube (22. September 2003)

<input name="textfield" type="text" size="3" maxlength="3">

In Zukunft vorher bei http://selfhtml.teamone.de vorbeischaun!


----------

